# What makes a balzing blizard a blzaing blizzard, and banna and jus a bog standard one



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

how do you tell the difference?








thats my lil dude! Ice.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

a blazing is a albino blizzard..thats the only 1 i know lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol ok, and how they look dif?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i think theyre sorta cleaner lookin lol, like not grey - pure white..& theyve got pink eyes i think..

nice gecko btw


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> i think theyre sorta cleaner lookin lol, like not grey - pure white..& theyve got pink eyes i think..
> 
> nice gecko btw


hehe thank you! so he is just a blizzard yea?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

erm..i think so, could be a bannana, but i dont know what a banana is tbh lol..think a banana is just a blizzard thats got a bit of a yellow tint, could be wrong tho, probly am lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> erm..i think so, could be a bannana, but i dont know what a banana is tbh lol..think a banana is just a blizzard thats got a bit of a yellow tint, could be wrong tho, probly am lol


hehe ok


----------



## Queenb (Oct 27, 2007)

Ahh he looks just like my lil girl zen yu :flrt:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> erm..i think so, could be a bannana, but i dont know what a banana is tbh lol..think a banana is just a blizzard thats got a bit of a yellow tint, could be wrong tho, probly am lol


Nope.

A real banana blizzard is a Patternless Blizzard. 

It's very difficult to prove you've got one, though - many blizzards do show an amazing amount of yellow colouring, and that doesn't mean it's definitely a Banana.

A blazing blizzard is an Albino Blizzard, and will have eyes that are appropriate for the strain of albino it's from (so no, they won't always have RED eyes - they may be pink or tan if they're Tremper Blazings) and in my experience do not darken when they are stressed or the temperature is lower like blizzards do.

Freekygeeky: Yours is a very nice snake-eyed blizzard.


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

so would you get a blazing blizard by ..... blizzard x blizzard or albino x blizzard or other???

thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Cross a blizzard to an albino. You'll get all normal babies who are carrying one copy of albino and one copy of blizzard ("het" albino and blizzard).

Cross two of those normal-looking babies and you have a 1/16 chance of getting Blazing Blizzard offspring.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto (gotta learn your name!) how can you tell its snkae eye, and how they get that?.. and will it pass on. he is beautiful isnt he!!! just wish he was more tame, but hay ho. i have a albino het bliz baby.. if i put her with him, they would make.... and then i woudl breed .... to make a blzaing bliz.. but then brother and sister woudl breed.... hmm thank you!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> Ssthisto (gotta learn your name!) how can you tell its snkae eye, and how they get that?.. and will it pass on. he is beautiful isnt he!!! just wish he was more tame, but hay ho. i have a albino het bliz baby.. if i put her with him, they would make.... and then i woudl breed .... to make a blzaing bliz.. but then brother and sister woudl breed.... hmm thank you!!


Ssthisto IS my name 

1. A normal blizzard eye is grey with a black vertical-slit pupil. If it's got any more black than just the vertical slit when it's in a brightly lit room, it's got snake eyes. The gecko in my avatar is a snake-eyed blazing blizzard - she has one eye that's only half coloured, and one eye with a few 'glitter flecks' of colour. 

2. Snake eye in blizzards may be genetic, but I don't think anyone's tested the inheritance of it yet. My girl came from a normal-eyed blizzard male and a het blizzard albino female - neither of them was visually snake eyed. 

3. Albino het blizzard female X Blizzard male = half normal het albino and blizzard, half blizzard het albino. Keep a blizzard het albino male and breed it back to his mum if you want to make Blazing Blizzards. One generation of close breeding won't do your geckos any harm - as long as you outcrossed the next generation if you're worried about it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Ssthisto IS my name
> 
> 1. A normal blizzard eye is grey with a black vertical-slit pupil. If it's got any more black than just the vertical slit when it's in a brightly lit room, it's got snake eyes. The gecko in my avatar is a snake-eyed blazing blizzard - she has one eye that's only half coloured, and one eye with a few 'glitter flecks' of colour.
> 
> ...



thank you very much!!!!!!

they were both babies this year so wont breed them yet obviously but, thankyou!!!

why is he slight;y yellow?



























and her


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The yellow is not least because leopard geckos in captivity have been bred for enhanced yellow colouring. It shows up on Blizzards as the yellow 'saddle' pattern


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe kk thank you! 1 more question!!!!


Ssthisto said:


> The yellow is not least because leopard geckos in captivity have been bred for enhanced yellow colouring. It shows up on Blizzards as the yellow 'saddle' pattern











i brought stan teh man... to go with my albino girl. (het bliz) can a female porduce eggs from 2 males in one year?...half year with ione half a year with the otheR?.. that possible?
i broutgh him as a albino tangerine...

people say he isnt and maybe a temper or a giant what do you recon?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Nope.
> 
> A real banana blizzard is a Patternless Blizzard.
> 
> ...


 
ah ok sorry bout that! still learnin lol


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok well this will turn things on their heads...

I have 2 blazing Blizzards, both with totally different eye colouration:
The male









The female









I questioned the breeder about this and posed this question to a US forum and this is the answers i got:

Firstly this debate re the Blazing Blizzards having red eyes has gone on since the morph was introduced. I purchased the first one offered in Europe it came from Mark Bell and did not have Red Eyes it still does not, the same applied to the female I purchased from the States a few months later. In addition if they are supposed to have red eyes how has Tremper been able to make a small fortune selling Red Eyed Blazing Blizzards and calling them Diablo Blancos, he reckons these are the first with red eyes. I would further the arguement by stating that as most albinos do not have red eyes nor do blizzards why should the Blazing Blizzard? the name was devised to describe the body colour tone not the eyes. As I told you when we were in my shed I have had red eyes or reddish eyes appear in several different animals and it is possible that this traight has appeared in some blazing blizzards throughout the world but it does not mean that others are not true Blazing Blizzards. Hopefully this explains the female you had from me.

And from the forum:
People seem to forget that the only bit on a BB that let's you know whather your BB is a high temp incubated or a low temp incubated in BB is the eyes there pupils can be a nice crimson red (incubated higher).To a deep red looking black (incubated lower).By the look of it you male is a incubated high BB and your female i would say is a incubated low BB.If she a incubated low temp strain the clue that your blizzard is both ABINO+BLIZZARD=BB is in the iris vaining the vaining will be a maroon red.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

PSGeckos:

I can look at the eyes of both of your geckos and say "Yup, they've got the eyes of an albino."

They don't have GREY pigment in their eyes - only pink, brown and tan.

Now, the solid-red Eclipse-Eyed blazing blizzards, they're not just Blazings, they're Blazing + Eclipse.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

what about a blizzard with solid black eyes like mine... what would you class that as ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> what about a blizzard with solid black eyes like mine... what would you class that as ?


Solid black eyes, probably a snake-eyed Blizzard.

Does it go grey when it's cooler or stressed, or is it ALWAYS bright white regardless of temperature?


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd like to say i havent realyl seen him stressed, but this is when a mealworm got the better of him and bit his lip and eye... shortly before a trip to the vets !










and this is him on the mend a few weeks later



















i always thought he was just a blazing blizzard (he was one of 5 i rescued, so never really been sure)


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Awww he's lush :flrt:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like a snake eye blazing blizz to me.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Same here - you can see the deep red tinge in the eyes.

Snake-eyed blizzards are a real pain to work out whether you've got a blizz or a blazing.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Same here - you can see the deep red tinge in the eyes.
> 
> Snake-eyed blizzards are a real pain to work out whether you've got a blizz or a blazing.


Got to say, blazings have always been and still are my favourite morph.
Worst thing I ever did was sell a one snake eye and one half snake eye blazing blizz female 

Nothings hard for you, your like Mrs.Punnet Square :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Got to say, blazings have always been and still are my favourite morph.
> Worst thing I ever did was sell a one snake eye and one half snake eye blazing blizz female
> 
> Nothings hard for you, your like Mrs.Punnet Square :lol2:


I didn't know that Maybe was a blazing blizzard until she got big enough to see that the pigmented portions of her eyes were tan instead of grey 

And though I've got a snake-eyed blazing blizzard, she's a bit short on required equipment - she only has three legs now. Can't risk breeding her. So hopefully I'll get another one if I breed my 1.0 blizzard het albino to my 0.2 albino het blizzards....


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi thinking of getting some young blizzards and blazing blizzards to form a new group for the future. Would i be best in having the male as blazing (i guess),
then what would i get blazing blizzard to blazing and blazing to blizzard.

Would there be any other morphs of leos that i could use as the male or female that would be good?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you breed a blazing blizzard to blizzards, you'll get all blizzards het for albino. If you breed a blazing to a blazing you should get all blazings 

If you breed a blazing to an albino, you'll get all albinos het blizzard.


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool, thanks. very helpful as ever

Ben


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi I'm getting 2.3 Blizzards and wondered am I better off breeding the male blizzards to the females or would I have been better off trying to get a blazing blizzard?

Will also have the following males
Super Hypo Carrot Tail Baldy
Patternless Albino

What would they make if they were bred with a blizzard?

Thanks

Jackie:notworthy:


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

depends on what you want to breed if you want to make blazing blizzards its easier getting blazing blizzards. Dont think I totally get your question sorry. About the other part.
With a your SHCTB x Blizzard:
will give you some hypos/super hypos (CTB) all heterozygous for blizzard

patternless x blizzard=
100% normals het for paternless het for albino and het for blizzard. 
(you can use these to make blazing blizzards since a blazing blizzard is an albino blizzard chance isnt too big you' ll get one, but it happens)


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sorry didn't explain it very well. I meant would it be worth trying to get a blazing blizzard to breed with the blizzards, as would I just get blizzards by breeding blizzards together, but possibly blazing blizzards by breeding a blazing blizzard with a blizzard? ( I am totally confused by all this! )

Thanks

Jackie


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll only get blazing blizzards if your blizzard females are het for albino.

Blazing blizzard is Albino Blizzard - so if your females don't carry the code for albino, they can't pass it on to their offspring. 

What you'll get if you cross a blazing blizzard to a blizzard that is not het for albino is blizzards who ARE het for albino.


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok thanks for you help. Don't know how u remember aa this but am sure I will get my head round it eventually: victory:

Jackie


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

Just to add: If you do breed a blazing blizzard with a blizzard and get 100% blizzards which are heterozygous for albino like ssthisto said. You can then either breed these babies back to the blazing blizzard or to each other which will give you:
Blizzard het albino x Blazing blizzard (baby x parent):
50% Blizzard het Albino
50% BLazing Blizzard

Blizzard het Albino x Blizzard het Albino (brother x sister):
25% Blizzard
50% Blizzard het Albino
25% Blazing Blizzards 
So if you want to create blazing blizzards with one blazing blizzard and a blizzard it will be a two year project


----------

